
Ask HN: How to find a buried story/app on HN (human assisted)? - waffl
A number of times, I&#x27;ve come across an HN article in my news reader I wish I had bookmarked or written down somewhere and of course am unable to find via the search as I only recall basic elements of the post. I was wondering if there is a forum to ask others something such as &quot;Does anyone remember the post regarding...?&quot;<p>I&#x27;m looking for a web app that was a sort of document editor with a collection of drag and drop widgets on the right side of the page that could be dragged to the left in a sort of WYSIWYG form. I can&#x27;t recall if it was a platform for blogging, a website editor or a CMS. If I recall correctly, I&#x27;m quite sure it was a hosted platform rather than an open-source library&#x2F;package. Something similar I managed to find was http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getcontenttools.com&#x2F; but this isn&#x27;t what I&#x27;m looking for<p>I&#x27;ve searched all the relevant keywords (blog, cms, editor, wysiwyg, rtf) I could think of with &quot;points&gt;30&quot; (it was on the front page) sorted by date in the last year, but have been completely unable to find it.
======
ldd
I do not know if this will help you in this specific case, but whenever I want
to find an article on HN, I just use google

site:news.ycombinator.com some words i remember

you can use google's search tools to help you too.

------
mod
There's no such forum, other than these Ask posts.

Might be Ritzy or Ghost.

------
qqqqqqqqqqqqqq1
I think you're thinking of notion.so.

